

Project Metis -a CS/NON-CS puzzle challenge - thingsgoby
https://metis.pw

======
thingsgoby
I created this with hope to bring some joy to people who are not only
interested in CS subjects but also other fields. People who enjoy
puzzles/riddles/crypto challenges. You'll learn something from all fields of
science, math, art, literature and history. I hope you will work together with
others and in the process maybe make some friends. Have fun :)

